# Door Latch Rod Sock???



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

I just got through taking my interior all out of my car so I can clean up everything and repaint and soundproof. One thing that I noticed that is completely deteriorated and needing replaced is the sock that goes on the door latch rod that keeps it from rubbing on the metal door. Does anyone know where these can be purchased or if there is anything that can be used in place of them?
Thanks,
Dale


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I think heat shrink would work fine.


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

The heat shrink is a good idea. I have been doing a lot of searching on the internet and have found a product called TechFlex that seems like it would be a great candidate. Here is the website. Techflex - Flexo Clean Cut Fray Resistant Expandable Sleeving

The best price I could find is this website. Clean Cut 3/8" PET Black You can actually buy it by the foot instead of a bulk role.

This stuff seems like it would work but it would be nice if someone had tried it and had some actual experience with it.
Dale


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are not looking for original. I would shop the local yard as many cars use something to protect that area.


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

likethat said:


> If you are not looking for original. I would shop the local yard as many cars use something to protect that area.


I will have to check into that; I don't know why I did not think of the salvage yard. I guess I was thinking that newer cars would use something different.
Dale


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I like the shrink wrap idea.........


----------

